# ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)



## totty (27 يونيو 2007)

ترنيمه حلوه اوى
وياريت تسمعوها بقه
وتقولولى رأيكم



*ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقة ليه​**على سيرفر المنتدى​*
ويارب تعجبكم بقه[/URL]​


----------



## سنايبر (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*

*شكرا يا توتي علي الترنيمة الجامدة ..
جاري التحميل..
وشكرا مرة تانية علي الترنيمة..​*


----------



## totty (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*



سنايبر قال:


> *شكرا يا توتي علي الترنيمة الجامدة ..
> جاري التحميل..
> وشكرا مرة تانية علي الترنيمة..​*




ميرسى يا سنايبر بجد
ويارب يارب
تعجبك
وقوللى رأيك بعد ما تسمعها
ربنا يباركك 
وميرسى ليك مووووووووت


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*

ترنيمة جميلة اوى يا توتى
وكلماتها رووووعة
ميرسى ليكى يا عسولة​


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*

بس معلش ممكن اعرف مين بيرنمها
صوتها جميل جدا​


----------



## totty (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*

حبيبتى جينا
مبسوطه انها عجبتك
انا بصراحه مش عارفه مين
عشان هى من الترانيم القديمه اللى عندى
ومش فاكره بجد
معلش سامحينى بقه
اهم حاجه عجبتك
ميرسى لمرورك يا قمر ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*

ولا يهمك يا جميل 
هى فعلا عجبتنى اوى
وبعدين بقى كفاية انها منك توتى 
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## totty (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ولا يهمك يا جميل
> هى فعلا عجبتنى اوى
> وبعدين بقى كفاية انها منك توتى
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر​




ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى
دا من زوقك


----------



## crazy_girl (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*

*تحفة ياتوتى جميلة مووووووووووووووت
تسلم ايديكي ياباشا*


----------



## totty (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*



crazy_girl قال:


> *تحفة ياتوتى جميلة مووووووووووووووت
> تسلم ايديكي ياباشا*



ميرسى يا كريزى
مبسوطه انها عجبتك
ميرسى ليكى يا شقيه


----------



## مينا سلامه ابراهيم يونان (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*

الترنيمه حلوه جدا جدا


----------



## totty (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*



مينا سلامه ابراهيم يونان قال:


> الترنيمه حلوه جدا جدا



ميرسى لمرورك
واهلا بيك معانا فى المنتدى


----------



## cobcob (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*

*الحقونى
مش عارفة انزلها
اتصرفوا بقى 
انا عاوزة اسمع الترنيمة دى​*


----------



## Tabitha (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*

*جميلة جداً

شكراً توتي.*


----------



## totty (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*



cobcob قال:


> *الحقونى
> مش عارفة انزلها
> اتصرفوا بقى
> انا عاوزة اسمع الترنيمة دى​*



ليه يا كوب كوب
بصى
افتحيها عادى
هيقولك فى النص
انتظر قليلا
بعدها هيقولك دخلى كود
وبعدين هينزل



يلا جربى وقوليلى رأيك فيها


----------



## totty (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*



Anestas!a قال:


> *جميلة جداً
> 
> شكراً توتي.*



مبسوطه انها عجبتك
ميرسى ليكى يا قمر


----------



## romyo (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*

جميله جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
بجد ميرسى يا توتى للترنيمة
وفى انتظار المزيذ​


----------



## totty (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*

ميرسى روميو لمشاركتك
يارب تكون عجبتك بجد
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## cobcob (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*

*أخيرا عرفت انزلها
ميرسى كتير ليكى يا توتى 
الترنيمة جميلة أوى*​


----------



## totty (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*

طب كويس

مبسوطه انها عجبتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## bnt elra3y (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*

ميرسي ياتوتى على الترنيمة 
جارى التحميييييييييييييل 
اكيد طبعا هاتبقي حلوة 
هاسمعها واقولك​


----------



## totty (30 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*

العفو يا قمر

يارب تعجبك

ميرسى لمرورك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## totty (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*

انا نفسى باقى الاعضاء يسمعوا الترنيمه دى

عشان هى بجد جميله​


----------



## Coptic Man (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*

شكرا يا توتي علي الترنيمة الجميلة


----------



## totty (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*

ميرسى كوبتك لمرورك
يارب تكون عجبتك​


----------



## بنت الراعى (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*

جارى التحميل
مرسى ليكى اوووووى


----------



## مايكل منير حبيب (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*

ترنيمة جميلة جدا و كلامها مؤثر قوى
ربنا يباركك


----------



## totty (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*

ميرسى ليكى انتى يا بنت الراعى

ويارب تعجبك​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (17 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*

ترنيمة جميله 

الرب يبارك عملكم


----------



## totty (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*



مايكل منير حبيب قال:


> ترنيمة جميلة جدا و كلامها مؤثر قوى
> ربنا يباركك



ميرسى لمرورك يا مايكل

يارب تكون عجبتك​


----------



## blackrock (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*

thank you totty toooooooo much

this is coooooooooooooooool


----------



## totty (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ليه بنفتكر الهنا بس وقت الضيقه ليه(ترنيمه رائعه)*



مينا الجمال قال:


> ترنيمة جميله
> 
> الرب يبارك عملكم




ميرسى ليك على مرورك

يارب تكون عجبتك


----------



## Angie Meshreki (25 يناير 2009)

God bless you


----------



## Angie Meshreki (25 يناير 2009)

ezay a7amel el tarnima? mesh la2ya ay 7aga 3ashan adous 3aleiha wi a7amelha. please let me know.
Thank you


----------



## مايكل عوض (26 يناير 2009)

شكرا جداااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mark (6 فبراير 2009)

اولا شكرا على الترنيمة على رأى باقى الاعضاء ، ولكن نفسى اقول رأيى واسمعها اوى ...، يا ريت معلش حد يتفضل ويحط اللينك ثانى علشان اللينك فى مشاكل مش شغال ويكون لسيادتكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام وشكرا يا منتداى العزيزززز.....


----------



## cobcob (6 فبراير 2009)

mark قال:


> اولا شكرا على الترنيمة على رأى باقى الاعضاء ، ولكن نفسى اقول رأيى واسمعها اوى ...، يا ريت معلش حد يتفضل ويحط اللينك ثانى علشان اللينك فى مشاكل مش شغال ويكون لسيادتكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام وشكرا يا منتداى العزيزززز.....




*تم تعديل اللينك​*


----------



## Angie Meshreki (8 فبراير 2009)

Merci awi awi, el tarnima di kanet 3andi fil sherit beta3ha awel manezel bas da3 menni wi mabsouta awi awi enni la2etha tani, rabena ye3awadek


----------



## elamer1000 (3 مايو 2010)

الرابط مش راضى يفتح

ممكن ترفعيها على سيرفر تانى

الف شكر


----------



## kalimooo (3 مايو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مايو 2010)

روووووووووعه يا توتى 
شكرا كتييييييييير ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

